# Yeah baby



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Beautiful fish! Congrats


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Those fish are gonna put a bounty on you TC!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Specwar said:


> Those fish are gonna put a bounty on you TC!!


and they would be well within there rights, LOL.

your putting a killing on them. nice fish.
sherman


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Musky are easier than saugeye....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Beauty!


----------

